# True Aquatic Plant?



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

Pics


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

yeah, looks like it
put it in a pot with some dirt, instant houseplant!


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

I potted some... It wilted up and died in like 2 days.... shouldve have just never touched it..


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

CatB said:


> yeah, looks like it
> put it in a pot with some dirt, instant houseplant!


im probably going to return it though. i dont want another house plant. as soon as i get more opinions its gone.


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

steven p said:


> I potted some... It wilted up and died in like 2 days.... shouldve have just never touched it..


so your saying its not an aquatic plant? and it is mondo grass? im not looking for experience, this is more of an id thread.


----------



## CatB (Jan 29, 2012)

mr.bigglesworth said:


> so your saying its not an aquatic plant? and it is mondo grass? im not looking for experience, this is more of an id thread.


not an aquatic plant, is mondo grass, yes.


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

is it ok if i leave it in their for a day until i can return it?


----------



## mr.bigglesworth (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi i just inspected the plant. it has some kind of clear glossy/waxy stuff coming off of the base of some of the leaves. what is that?


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

I have mine in a plastic soap dish holder attached with suction cups to the back of the tank . The roots are in the water and half the plant is out..... Good for sucking up those nitrates !


----------



## WestHaven (Jun 30, 2012)

mr.bigglesworth said:


> Hi i just inspected the plant. it has some kind of clear glossy/waxy stuff coming off of the base of some of the leaves. what is that?


I think that is probably the waxy stuff that Petco packs the roots of their plants in. It came on a few of my plants when I got them.


----------



## LaSirena (Jun 24, 2012)

I like the idea of the soap dish! I will have to try that.


----------



## radioman (Oct 29, 2007)

It is a semi aquatic plant.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Mondo Grass, Ophiopogon sp. is not an aquatic plant. They do fine in a damp setting, such as roots in the tank, leaves exposed, or in an emersed sump sort of planting, they are good near a pond, or in a shade garden. They gradually spread and become a ground cover, and are especially appreciated in containers and Japanese gardens. They work well around stepping stones, staying low enough to step over, and do not form runners that might trip you. Runners are underground, and not rampant or invasive. The basic green is the most common, but there are related species that are black (just about the darkest plant, it really looks black) and variegated. There are related plants that get a bit larger (Liriope sp). All of these are garden plants, not aquarium plants. 

Under water they will sort of hang in there a while, but they are really slowly dying, not thriving. 

Similar plants that are better in the tank: 
There are some dwarf species of Sag, Vals and Echinodous that will give you that grassy look, and can stay low. 

I had some Mondo grass that I placed above the water in a low end brackish tank, and it survived (died slowly). It lasted longer than I thought it would based on the salt level. These are durable little plants!


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I really wish they'd quit selling mondo grass as an aquatic plant. Its most common use is in landscaping as a border plant. I have tons of it growing as a border for all my flowerbeds.

This is what mondo grass really looks like:


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

Complexity said:


> I really wish they'd quit selling mondo grass as an aquatic plant. Its most common use is in landscaping as a border plant. I have tons of it growing as a border for all my flowerbeds.
> 
> This is what mondo grass really looks like:


That deserves a 2nd look, very nice landscaping! I like the path.


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Vicki, that is a really nice border of Mondo Grass! Sure says it all!


----------



## Michiba54 (Nov 24, 2011)

huh, I've stopped mondo grass to death a few times at work... never knew that's what it was though :3


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks, guys. I planted my borders one tiny plant at a time using transplants from my old house. It was a great partnership. My husband and I would clean out the overgrowth in the flowerbeds in our old house for the new owners, and we'd get the mondo grass for free. Then I'd plant it, one twig at a time, in a row. And that's how it grew in.

It is definitely not an aquatic plant. And while it's a bit pricy when you buy it at the nursery, it's nothing like what they're trying to get at the pet stores as aquatic plants. Heck it's so overgrown around my flowerbeds now, I could supply tanks FULL of the stuff for free and still have tons left over.

I think it is dishonest to sell this plant as an aquatic plant. It feels like a scam to me.


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

DogFish said:


> That deserves a 2nd look, very nice landscaping! I like the path.


BTW, I installed that path with my own two hands. Several companies said it couldn't be done (using our clay soil) and the one company that did try to do it screwed it up – twice! So I ripped it up and did it myself. They were so embarrassed at how badly they did (a full crew led by an engineer) compared to this older "housewife" woman that they not only didn't charge me their labor, but they actually gave me the stepping stones for free!

Here's my webpage where I explained how I did it. http://www.vickishome.com/index.htm...tml&0albums/gardening/gardening01pathway.html


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

"it can be done" How many great things in life happen because of that statement ?

LOL


----------



## Steve001 (Feb 26, 2011)

mr.bigglesworth said:


> Hi i bought an aquatic plant at petco called Mondo Grass. i looked it up and now im pissed because its not an aquatic plant. does this look like mondo grass?


A good pocket size plant id book is always good to have. Then you'll never get pissed again.


----------

